# dog deterants.



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

ok,so it has come to it that i feel the need to ask around 
a dog barking and the owners doing nothing about it can be rather anoying,
especially when it wakes you very early on a sunday mornings. 
you get up,and the dog shuts up.:evil:
now this has been an on going thing,and i have spoken to the owner,who i feel
is doing this to annoy,not only me but others aswell.This problem is not the dogs,as he just has not been trained.
i wonder about these sonic things that are on the market these days,
i don't want to hurt the dog,, it's not his fault.
would something like this work do you think.
opinions would be great.
thank you.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Fortunately I haven't experienced any neighbours with barking dogs, but I can understand how much of a strain it must become.

I see there are devices on the market which emit an ultrasonic sound _only _when the dog barks, which distracts the dog and stops it from barking. I'm not sure how much they cost, but a quick Google search gave me results of £60 to £70 :shock:


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Get a air raid horn. When the dog barks sound the horn.

In all seriousness have you had a face to face talk with the guy explaining your lack of sleep due to his animal? I can imagine how bad this must be but i guess we can look at the positive.. you dont live next to a train


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hmmm
well i have seen some on ebay,and they do range in price.
i have in the past diplomatically(sp)suggested perhaps "clicker training"
however it has fallen on blocked ears.
i can hear the dog through my walls,it's a large dog too.
it just really annoys me that people make no attempt to train their animals at all.
i guess i just get a little angry,because when we had dogs,they were always taught to
be quiet at the command of a hand signal.
i wouldn't mind if it was hard to do,but it's really not.
positive treats,and the dogs lap it up  and it's fun to teach them.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i have tried to speak to her,however it's not being listened to.
and the husband is a ass anyway.
yes i agree it could be worse,the dog could be barking for hours at a time,or i could live near
a heard of caraboo(sp)(that is an aminal right ? )


----------



## Guppy Girl (Dec 29, 2008)

Caribou, and yes, it is an animal lol, riendeer actually haha


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well i have bought an ultra sonic pet trainer,seems to be working too.
press the button for no longer than two seconds,and he is responding.
amazing that the owners have not bothered with such a simple answer. :roll:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

I was wondering how you were getting on, I'm glad to hear it's having an effect.

Was it very expensive?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

£12.00 including P&P
but i don't mind,it seems to be working,even through the walls.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

high powered rifle


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

for the owners...........


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

daisycutter said:


> high powered rifle


Wouldn't that be more expensive than the ultrasonic what-not though? 

I'm glad to hear you didn't have to pay too much for it Lainey, I'll bet you're glad of some peace and quiet.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

seems to be working 8)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is my perfect solution which has yet to fail me. Premier makes a citronella spray collar. Not cheap, but effective without harming the dog. I use one with Doc (my chow/retriever mix) as he barks at ANYTHING (except people) that moves. The collar emits a short burst of spray from the little control box that sits under the chin. The collar must be properly fitted in order for the spray box to sit under the chin. Citronella is harmless and the smell is distasteful to canines (and mosquitos!). One bark and their attention is distracted by the spray and not what originally caused the barking. Dogs are smart and they learn quickly. No bark, no spray  

When dealing with a neighbor who has a dog that nuisance barks sometimes it isn't feasible or smart to confront the neighbor about it. Who needs to create conflict with a neighbor? Premier has a function on their website where you can provide the owners address and they will send out a diplomatic letter explaining in a very nice way that there have been some complaints regarding their dog's barking. They then ask if they'd like to receive information on their collars. Smart marketing ploy on their part but very effective. I have used this e-mail function twice and it has worked like a charm. My neighbors have no idea that it was me who instigated the complaint and my neighborhood is now quiet & peaceful. 

In my opinion the sound emitters can hurt a dog's ears and I do not (nor will I ever) believe that the shocking collars are humane or effective. Those are only effective in creating a fearful & nuerotic dog. I think negative conditioning and punishment is never acceptable. I could go on forever about this topic but I'll give everyone a break...

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

the rifle is for the for the owner

i have a dog and my sister is a kennel hand and most of my family keep working dogs (lurcher,terrier,retriver) i can tell you now that most of the dogs behavior is down to the owners
i was attacked by two large dogs in the summer while out with my dog she(dog) was off the lead so when she was attacked she ran and the dogs both turned on me and i had to beat them off with the lead handel, when i confronted the owner while looking for my dog he thoght it was hiralious until i my fist made contact with his face when i finally found my dog after 4 hours(i found her hiding under a prefab in the building site near were i live) she needed 10 stitches at a cost of £130 and i had to have a tetnas shot..what did the police do? jack shit i still see the prat over the fields sometimes and have to give him a wide berth because he cant,sorry..WONT control his animals and theres nothing i can do about it so you have my sympathy

i stand by my sig


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

+ 1 It always boils down to the owner...for both bad & good behavior!!
Sorry about your experience Daisy...that's frightening! I hope that never happens to me :shock:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

that's awful,i hope both you and your dog have made a full recovery.
i take on board about not wanting to harm a dog.it's not the dogs fault
at all,he's just not been trained.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We had a neighbor in Colorado that had a dog that barked all night long! My Mother would get up and call the people, let the phone ring until someone got up and answered, then she would hang up without saying anything to them. My Mom said that if SHE was going to be awake, then they should be too.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

That's a riot; good for your mom! Unfortunately for me I have the type of neighbors who would march right over at 3am, bang on my door, and demand to know, "Who in the heck do you think you are?" and the next thing you know I'd have a Hatfield & McCoy situation on my hands... if I knew for a fact they didn't have caller ID I'd do what your mom did. Did it work to stop the barking??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It would help for awhile. I guess the barking doesn't bother the owners, just the neighbors.Back when my Mom did this, no one had caller id.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

perhaps its a son of sam thing going on is the dog telling you to go out and kill?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We have had dogs next door to us that were not chronic barkers but would only bark if a stranger was around. It made me feel safer.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i feel the same way about the comfort that a dog brings.
funny enough i can tell when their dog is defensive or happy,guess i just
got used to the different barks.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I feel exactly the same! In my household when Doc barks I ignore it. It's nothing more than an alert for me that there is another dog, possum, racoon, etc. outside hanging around. Doc feels that it's very important I know these things, lol. When Kasey barks it only means one thing: INTRUDER. It gives me a great sense of security, especially knowing if need be he will "tackle" the problem should the need present itself.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

A few months ago I picked up a one year old lab from the animal shelter. They warned me that he was not well socialized with other dogs. He barks like crazy at other dogs when we go for walks. I take a treat bag with me, when we see other dogs, I say aww look at the little puppy, then give him a treat. He is getting better. When he is outdoors alone, he barks hoping to get a response from other dogs. Always three quick barks, then a wait for a response. I hate to bother the neighbors with him, so I yell hotdog and into the house he will come. The only way I can get him to listen to me is to bribe him with food. He is quit a challenge for me after having a Border Collie, with her desire to please, she listened to my every command.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

at least your trying 
un like so people who don't care !


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They DO have different barks. One of our neighbors' dogs in Colorado had 2 different barks.One was when he saw us in the yard. It was a "hey, I'm over here! Pay attention to me!! ". The other one was more of an alert that something was arond that shouldn't be there.


----------



## sakuda (Jan 21, 2009)

It's kinda on the same wave babies crying. Some parents just learn to block it out, while others, like myself are about ready to strangle them.

People think their dogs are angels and will put up with a lot. I've seen a lot, working in a petstore, and I think two things, first, why people let their dogs behave that way? it certainly can't be enjoyable for the owner, and the dog is probably acting out which means he needs to find rules and discipline, or are they just so oblivious to it, and don't want to admit their perfect babies are not so perfect.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i guess the only advantage to a miss behaving dog is it gives
people like "the dog whisperer" a job.
i think that man is truley gifted.


----------

